# Need help to build up a CCTV setup .



## techmaniack (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi all,
 i need to setup a CCTV system for our godowns and shops as the thefts in our city (Pune) are on the rise. I have an experience in setting up a 4 channel cctv. But now i need a Branded solution (i.e. DVR and CCTV cameras of better quality and brand like sony/samsung/philips etc.) Where could i find them? i tried a couple of shops in Pune (near Pioneer electronics) and Mumbai (Laminghton road) but couldn't find any. 

Is it that no Popular brand is into CCTV ? or is it that they aren't available in India.

Any other suggestions/experiences are also welcome, also i need a store where i could find a variety in Camera's and DVRs in Pune/Mumbai.


----------



## khmadhu (Oct 25, 2011)

it depends on how much secure u r godown needs to be!. u can get branded CCTV with DVR, but that will be costly..

if u need high security then go for network CCTV cameras. becoz these days thieves are smart enough to steal the DVR box itself!. they wont give u the clue what happened!.

network cameras can sense motion and send a  mail alert with photo. also live camera feed so that u can watch anywhere.

it just needs a IP camera ,internet connection,a wifi router and  UPS.

CCTV in indian market is not that popular.  u can get a better product at best price from abroad. check with u r friends..


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

It would be best to give a contract to a Professional company. Its the best according to me


----------



## techmaniack (Oct 26, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> if u need high security then go for network CCTV cameras. becoz these days thieves are smart enough to steal the DVR box itself!. they wont give u the clue what happened!.
> 
> network cameras can sense motion and send a  mail alert with photo. also live camera feed so that u can watch anywhere.
> 
> it just needs a IP camera ,internet connection,a wifi router and  UPS.



What exactly is the difference between normat CCTV cameras and  Network/IP cameras?

The system i am aware of, consists of a DVR (which is able to stream the videos through internet, though i haven't tried that feature so far) to which you can connect your cameras, the normal CCTV camera via a 3+1 cable. The DVR i own has the features of Motion detect, Pan, Zoom, Tilt etc. I have tried the motion detect feature but i didn't get satisfactory results. Regarding Pan, Zoom, Tilt etc i believe that i didn't have the suitable camera for that purpose.

Does Network/IP camera have something else to offer?


----------

